# Cramps day after embryo transfer



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I had my ET of 2 early blasts yesterday morning. Last night I woke up with AF type cramping. Has anyone else experienced this? It lasted about an hour. i had it last cycle around this time and that was a BFN. I phoned the clinic but they said it could be the result of all the procedures over the last week or the progesterone injection that I took last night but it just seems like too much of a coincidence...worried.

X


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I had pains and funny feelings after all my bfps so stay positive, some say its the embryo bedding down and getting comfy   good luck xx


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Isobel. I was just worried because it seemed so soon after ET - about 20 hours - and really felt like AF pains! Congrats on your twins  I see you've also had a hard time since they were born. Lots of love xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you. I know it's hard but try not to analyse every twinge. With my bfp with my children I really didn't think I was pregnant (obviously never been pregnant so didn't know what to expect) when I did a hpt at the clinic the nurse said "Bet you that's twins" as the line was so strong but I honestly didn't have a clue I could be pregnant. 
I think it's better to feel twinges than not so wishing you lots of luck and love for a bfp of your own


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been having af pain since my ET on and off, It is very worrying, but I've read you do get them. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen -   for you too. X


----------

